# Cherry sapwood?



## Albert Kiebert (Aug 16, 2021)

I am almost positive this is cherry sapwood but thought I would ask here for validation. Board is all white and no sign fo Cherry color. Photos are end grain, both sides of board and box top with 2 coats of Minwax Poly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Aug 16, 2021)

looks like maple to me

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 16, 2021)

Alder also looks like cherry and I've seen alder with this grain and color. But a maple would be my best guess. You rarely see a whole board of cherry sapwood because the mills trim most of it off to get to the FAS red cherry. Looking at the growth rings, this board came from near the center of the tree so it's definitely not sapwood.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 16, 2021)

To add to those points, there should have been some red at eash knot area. There is generally an area of heartwood there if nowhere else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Aug 16, 2021)

Maple it is then, perhaps some kind of hard maple


----------



## phinds (Aug 16, 2021)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Maple it is then, perhaps some kind of hard maple


That's my guess. looks exactly like some hard maple I've had.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Aug 16, 2021)

phinds said:


> That's my guess. looks exactly like some hard maple I've had.


Thanks Phil, found some photos on Hobbit House that look the same


----------



## phinds (Aug 16, 2021)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Thanks Phil, found some photos on Hobbit House that look the same


Who is this Phil ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 16, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

